# Looking for the S1 Rally car pic



## KARMANN_20V (May 25, 2005)

The Rally car coming out of a left hand turn. It seemed to me that it was taken from a car that was in front of the S1 or a crazy photographer that risked his life to take that pic. Thanks







http://****************.com/smile/emgift.gif


----------



## onward (Apr 13, 2004)

*Re: Looking for the S1 Rally car pic (KARMANN_20V)*

















Also check out this article and the picture gallery at the bottom: 
http://cars.msn.co.uk/carnews/...t.asp


























_Modified by onward at 10:13 PM 12/20/2005_


_Modified by onward at 10:14 PM 12/20/2005_


----------



## KARMANN_20V (May 25, 2005)

*Re: Looking for the S1 Rally car pic (onward)*

Thank you, you've made my day!!!







http://****************.com/smile/emgift.gif


----------



## Fusilier (Apr 17, 2004)

*Re: Looking for the S1 Rally car pic (KARMANN_20V)*

Awesome. Incredible.


----------

